# Tundra Sander?



## groundup (Aug 21, 2010)

anyone ever put a sander in the bed of there tundra? i saw one the other day and wanted to know how it handled. prob need extra leaf's in the rear? let us know how you made out if you did it? any pics too?


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Didn't we (not me) have a conversation similar to this with an f150 the other day?


----------



## groundup (Aug 21, 2010)

i don't think so? i searched all the forums. and.....F150? does that have the same rear axle or gawr? I want information on 2nd gen tundras.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

There is a guy named mercer_me that roams around here, he plows with a tundra he might know!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Use a Saltdogg SHPE0750.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

ajslands;1084641 said:


> There is a guy named mercer_me that roams around here, he plows with a Tundra he might know!


I'm hear to help.

My Sugestions:
Crew Max - Saltdogg SHPE0750
6.5' Bed - SaltDogg SHPE0750, Fisher 7' Poly Caster, Blizzard 7' Ice Chaser, or Western 7' Tornado
8' Bed - SaltDoggSHPE1500/SHPE1500X, SaltDogg SHPE2000/SHPE2000X, Fisher 7' Poly Caster, Blizzard 7' Ice Chaser, or Wstern 7' Tornado

(The Fisher 7' Poly Caster, Blizzard 7' Ice Chaser, and Western 7' Tornado except for the colors are indentical.)


----------



## bosman (Oct 20, 2008)

I've got the saltdogg 0750 mounted in the back of my 8' bed. I'm sure it would fit a Tundra. As far as weight goes, I'm not sure if you'd need to add any springs. The unit empty is about 200 lbs, and it'll hold over 1200 lbs of salt. I would think the truck would be fine with 1400 lbs in it, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Pay Load Specs (2008 Toyota Tundra Tundra Grade 4x4):
Reg Cab 6.5' Bed - 1700lb
Reg Cab 8' Bed - 1800lb (4.7) and 2000lb (5.7)

Double Cab 6.5' Bed - 1500lb (4.7) and 1750lb (5.7)
Double Cab 8' Bed - 1400lb (4.7) and 1650lb (5.7)

Crew Max - 1450lb (4.7) and 1600lb (5.7)


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

Theres a guy around my way that has a salt dogg in the back of a new tundra. Im not familiar with salt dogg so i dont know what model it was.


----------



## groundup (Aug 21, 2010)

what is the yard capacity of the saltdog?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

3/4 of a yard,


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

I definately wouldnt put any more than 3/4 ton in a tundra anyway if that much. The capacity on even the smallest tornado/polycaster/ice chaser 1.5 model is way too much for the tundra to handle, especially with the spreader already weighing 600 lbs. dry. The salt dogg has to be lighter and less capacity and probably alot cheaper than those other models.


----------



## groundup (Aug 21, 2010)

i dont know if it would be something i would do this year anyway. but i just wanted to see if anyone else has done it. i would like something that takes a yard. i am putting in a lift this year for extra clearance with the plow mount. 3" in the front and 2" in the back. when i do i am going to put 5000lb air bags in the back. I tow a 9,000+ trailer alot. I will have to look into the salt dog.. if anyone else knows of anything else to check out too? even if it is alittle heavy? 

thanks


----------

